# Time for visa processing



## subinkmani (May 25, 2013)

How much time will it take for processing Visa for UAE?. And can it be extended?


----------



## subinkmani (May 25, 2013)

Is there no one who knows the reply?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

It depends on several factors, like how fast your employer's concerned department is with the application etc.., what sector you are in (some jobs require a thorough security clearance which adds time), if the employer is in the freezone or mainland, and some others. 

Usually for the mainland, you can take anywhere from 2-4 weeks from the date of submission of application for the visa process to be completed, but again it depends ...


----------



## castkarthick (May 2, 2013)

saraswat said:


> It depends on several factors, like how fast your employer's concerned department is with the application etc.., what sector you are in (some jobs require a thorough security clearance which adds time), if the employer is in the freezone or mainland, and some others.
> 
> Usually for the mainland, you can take anywhere from 2-4 weeks from the date of submission of application for the visa process to be completed, but again it depends ...


saraswat, security clearance means wht they wil chk normally?? how long it wil take?i got placed in a semi govt company...


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

castkarthick said:


> saraswat, security clearance means wht they wil chk normally?? how long it wil take?i got placed in a semi govt company...


My security clearance for a quasi govt company took 2.5 months.

GG


----------



## subinkmani (May 25, 2013)

In case of visa rejection what is the time period so that one can re apply for visa?


----------

